# Expats in Spain



## queby

It's amazing how many people say they don't want to live in areas where there are a lot of 'expats'.....The 'expats' who are already in Spain did the same thing these people are planning to do, they just did it longer ago! What's the difference?!


----------



## Chica

queby said:


> It's amazing how many people say they don't want to live in areas where there are a lot of 'expats'.....The 'expats' who are already in Spain did the same thing these people are planning to do, they just did it longer ago! What's the difference?!


Good question. Good point queby.

For me, it is that I want to embrace another culture. No, not just the culture but to be around other cultures. If you live in a place where there are mainly expats and don't intergrate, you have only swapped the country that you came from for the weather.
I tend to visit international bars where all sorts of expats gather as well as spanish.

It amazes me sometimes when some expats EXPECT the spanish to speak to them in their lingo


----------



## jojo

I think its cos when you´re planning to come to live in Spain, thats what you want to do, live in Spain, not live in "little Britain" and be surrounded by all the things you´re planning to leave behind! Rightly or wrongly it seems, alot of the "veteran" expats have done this and created towns and areas by acting and staying very British, bringing their foods, customs, habits with them.... ie, real british bars, fish n chip shops, sunday roasts, quiz nights, daily mail newspaper, football shirts.... Some would also say its disrespectful to the Spanish!?

Jo xx


----------



## queby

jojo said:


> I think its cos when you´re planning to come to live in Spain, thats what you want to do, live in Spain, not live in "little Britain" and be surrounded by all the things you´re planning to leave behind! Rightly or wrongly it seems, alot of the "veteran" expats have done this and created towns and areas by acting and staying very British, bringing their foods, customs, habits with them.... ie, real british bars, fish n chip shops, sunday roasts, quiz nights, daily mail newspaper, football shirts.... Some would also say its disrespectful to the Spanish!?
> 
> Jo xx


Good points here but as soon as you move into an area, even if you're the first 'Brit' to move there, you start to change it. Others will follow and before you know it you've got another expat area on the go! The best way to ensure you don't spoil these unspoilt spots is to visit when/if you want a change of culture then leave!!


----------



## jojo

queby said:


> Good points here but as soon as you move into an area, even if you're the first 'Brit' to move there, you start to change it. Others will follow and before you know it you've got another expat area on the go! The best way to ensure you don't spoil these unspoilt spots is to visit when/if you want a change of culture then leave!!


Maybe, but theres nowt as permenant as change. Change is caused by life and progress. Its increasingly more difficult to find "unspoilt" Spain or anywhere else, cos the Spanish want mod cons and the convenients of modern life. Expat communities are gradually being repilcated by the Spanish and the whole thing will eventually be diluted!

Interestingly, from what I´ve seen its the expats that want the old, unspoilt Spanish villages, fincas and way of life, eventho they go in and change things, while the Spanish want the modern towns, hi tech houses and flash cars!

But for now, the reason the expats try to avoid expat areas is that they want to "live" the Spanish life, but its only as they perceive it! 
Jo


----------



## mickybob

But the Brits are not the only ones that do this. Most nationalities do this, just look at places like Bradford, Luton and Harrow. They have large imigrant populations. I think some of it is that they tend to stick together for mutual suport and that they can comunicate with their own easily compared to with the local people. And as for fish and chips, and sunday roast, it's what they are used to. Also, if you were retiering there and drank Tetleys/Guinness all your life, are you realy going to go into a Spanish bar and ask for a pint of sangria? Most people stick to what they are comfortable with. If the truth be known, all they want is the weather, they aren't bothered with the culture.


----------



## mickybob

See you've changed youre hair again Jo. Good, didn't like your last one, made you look like a drowned cat.


----------



## SteveHall

"If the truth be known, all they want is the weather, they aren't bothered with the culture".

Mickybob that is your opinion which you are welcome to. Others will have other opinions. 

Guys, why did YOU come to Spain?


----------



## Chica

Mainly the...........weather.LOL. But also the slower pace of life and a better social life. To live the outdoors life.

I wouldn't say the fresh food as the best of it ends up in the supermarkets outside of Spain exept for on the markets

Can anyone tell me for sure that all the plastic greenhouses in Almeria is for Tesco's??
That's what I was told anyway. Would hate it to be true!!


----------



## Tallulah

queby said:


> Good points here but as soon as you move into an area, even if you're the first 'Brit' to move there, you start to change it. Others will follow and before you know it you've got another expat area on the go! The best way to ensure you don't spoil these unspoilt spots is to visit when/if you want a change of culture then leave!!


How on earth does one Brit moving to a Spanish area start to change the area? I think this is rather generalistic - who is going to follow? If you're talking mainly about down in the southern part of Spain - then perhaps - it has its reputation, I agree - but then again, when the economy was better, the government here certainly benefitted from an influx of foreign investment. 

If you're talking about retirees, then if the bi-lingual services in an "expat" community are available to them, tried and tested, I can fully understand why at that stage of their lives they wish and are entitled to enjoy whatever lifestyle they choose - they are eu citizens who have contributed via their working lives after all and are hardly a drain on the health service.

And what do you mean by "ensure you don't spoil these unspoilt spots is to visit when/if you want a change of culture then leave!!"?? Are you suggesting that everyone should remain in their country of birth, only visit foreign countries for a holiday, completing ignoring what the EU is about?

Sorry, but don't really see the point you are trying to make here.

Tallulah.


----------



## mickybob

Steve, that is taken out of context. I am not saying EVERY BODY went to Spain for the weather. maybe just those who want, as Jo said, 

live in "little Britain" and be surrounded by all the things you´re planning to leave behind! Rightly or wrongly it seems, alot of the "veteran" expats have done this and created towns and areas by acting and staying very British, bringing their foods, customs, habits with them.... ie, real british bars, fish n chip shops, sunday roasts, quiz nights, daily mail newspaper, football shirts.... Some would also say its disrespectful to the Spanish!?


Of corse lots of people come for the local way of life, and join in with their Spanish neibours.


----------



## Chica

mickybob said:


> Steve, that is taken out of context. I am not saying EVERY BODY went to Spain for the weather. maybe just those who want, as Jo said,
> 
> live in "little Britain" and be surrounded by all the things you´re planning to leave behind! Rightly or wrongly it seems, alot of the "veteran" expats have done this and created towns and areas by acting and staying very British, bringing their foods, customs, habits with them.... ie, real british bars, fish n chip shops, sunday roasts, quiz nights, daily mail newspaper, football shirts.... Some would also say its disrespectful to the Spanish!?
> 
> 
> Of corse lots of people come for the local way of life, and join in with their Spanish neibours.


Don't worry mickybob. I had it in the neck yesterday from Steve too. I don't know what his problem is but I wouldn't want him nursing me . Not much of a bedside manner..LOL. There are ways to say things aren't there without sounding abrasive. Sorry Steve but you do sometimes


----------



## XTreme

SteveHall said:


> Guys, why did YOU come to Spain?


We always hated Britain.....never felt we belonged there....EVER! Like we were somehow not meant to be there.

Came here.....and everything just slotted into place. Don't know how, don't know why.....it just did.

Also, we have never made any _conscious_ attempt to integrate....we were just ourselves and we fitted in.


----------



## SteveHall

Mickybob, I don't think I took it out of context. I simply quoted what you said yourself 
"If the truth be known, all they want is the weather, they aren't bothered with the culture." 

All I said was that an opinion that you are entitled to and asked others for theirs.


----------



## mickybob

I thought I'd said some thing wrong. Looked at my posts again and couldn't see what it could be. So it looks like it's just my turn for getting it in the neck, eh?


----------



## XTreme

Chica said:


> I had it in the neck yesterday from Steve


He still can't seem to track down that G Spot can he?


----------



## Tallulah

Come on guys, group hug.....let's start filling the forum with love once more. Who fancies a drink and a ***?


----------



## SteveHall

Chica said:


> Don't worry mickybob. I had it in the neck yesterday from Steve too. I don't know what his problem is but I wouldn't want him nursing me . Not much of a bedside manner..LOL. There are ways to say things aren't there without sounding abrasive. Sorry Steve but you do sometimes


I am sorry if I offended you Chica. That would never be my intention ......unless you are a Man City fan!


----------



## SteveHall

Tallulah said:


> Come on guys, group hug.....let's start filling the forum with love once more. Who fancies a drink and a ***?


Don't drink, don't smoke. Anything else on offer from Miss Slinky?


----------



## Chica

SteveHall said:


> I am sorry if I offended you Chica. That would never be my intention ......unless you are a Man City fan!


Hate to admit it. I am a Nott's Forest fan...

There's a group hug smiley somewhere but I don't know how to download it. Anyone know?


----------



## XTreme

Tallulah said:


> Who fancies a drink and a shag?


Well if you insist Chica!


----------



## mickybob

Hey Steve, lifes too short to argue, you read it your way, and I'll mean it my way. But what I will say is if you take only one line out of a paragraf, it's not in the full context.


----------



## Tallulah

Don't drink, don't smoke, what do you do?
Don't drink, don't smoke, what do you do? Adam Ant.


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> Well if you insist Chica!


oi you ! diddling around with my quotes....and I'm not chica, my little welsh rarebit!!


----------



## queby

Tallulah said:


> How on earth does one Brit moving to a Spanish area start to change the area? I think this is rather generalistic - who is going to follow? If you're talking mainly about down in the southern part of Spain - then perhaps - it has its reputation, I agree - but then again, when the economy was better, the government here certainly benefitted from an influx of foreign investment.
> 
> If you're talking about retirees, then if the bi-lingual services in an "expat" community are available to them, tried and tested, I can fully understand why at that stage of their lives they wish and are entitled to enjoy whatever lifestyle they choose - they are eu citizens who have contributed via their working lives after all and are hardly a drain on the health service.
> 
> And what do you mean by "ensure you don't spoil these unspoilt spots is to visit when/if you want a change of culture then leave!!"?? Are you suggesting that everyone should remain in their country of birth, only visit foreign countries for a holiday, completing ignoring what the EU is about?
> 
> Sorry, but don't really see the point you are trying to make here.
> 
> Tallulah.


Well, I opened a can o'worms here! I was just interested in how many people planning to move to another country frequently make the point that they don't want to live with a load of expats. The implication being that it's OK for them to do it but they don't want anyone else to move to their newly found bolthole....I have friends who have made this exact point then moved to the Algarve (duh!)!!! I suppose I'm a bit jaded about the whole thing as my husband and I were what might be termed 'professional' expats for 40 years and lived in lots of different countries, many of them third world. We pondered many times on retiring abroad but decided we'd had enough of dealing with beaurocracy in languages we didn't understand well enough. I used to be good at languages but now have severely impaired hearing and my husband (bless him) is 'language blind' and I firmly believe that to live somewhere you should learn the language. I think for those who may not have a lot of experience of living abroad it is exciting to do something different, get to know different cultures, etc. Just don't be patronising about others who might want to do it too! As for 'what the EU is about' let's not go there!!


----------



## mickybob

And I'm a Liverpool fan. Oh, and by the way Jo, I read the Irish Daily mail.


----------



## SteveHall

Chica said:


> Hate to admit it. I am a Nott's Forest fan...



Nothing to be ashamed of! I think many of us have a soft spot for them after the heroics under Cloughie.


----------



## XTreme

Tallulah said:


> oi you ! diddling around with my quotes....and I'm not chica, my little welsh rarebit!!


Sorry Tally.....I get so confused with all you women who lust after me! I better make up a database to keep track of it!


----------



## Chica

XTreme said:


> Well if you insist Chica!


Have you seen my avatar?????


----------



## Tallulah

queby said:


> Well, I opened a can o'worms here! I was just interested in how many people planning to move to another country frequently make the point that they don't want to live with a load of expats. The implication being that it's OK for them to do it but they don't want anyone else to move to their newly found bolthole....I have friends who have made this exact point then moved to the Algarve (duh!)!!! I suppose I'm a bit jaded about the whole thing as my husband and I were what might be termed 'professional' expats for 40 years and lived in lots of different countries, many of them third world. We pondered many times on retiring abroad but decided we'd had enough of dealing with beaurocracy in languages we didn't understand well enough. I used to be good at languages but now have severely impaired hearing and my husband (bless him) is 'language blind' and I firmly believe that to live somewhere you should learn the language. I think for those who may not have a lot of experience of living abroad it is exciting to do something different, get to know different cultures, etc. Just don't be patronising about others who might want to do it too! As for 'what the EU is about' let's not go there!!


Queby, in an ideal world, if one is determined to make a move abroad into a foreign culture, one is prepared both linguistically and financially and will integrate fully. That doesn't always happen, and that's why enclaves like this of expats/immigrants happen and serve their purpose. Unfortunately, bureaucracy is to be found whereever one goes, sadly, but it's an acceptance of where you are and you just have to deal with it. I agree with you in that if you are planning on living in a foreign country, one should at least make the attempt to "get by" in that country's own tongue. What is patronising about others who might want to do it too? It's a short life and one should be free and able to make choices with it. Tallulah.


----------



## queby

Chica said:


> Have you seen my avatar?????


i keep getting emails that someone has replied to my thread and they're about football...... am I doing something wrong here!!


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> Sorry Tally.....I get so confused with all you women who lust after me! I better make up a database to keep track of it!


Well, I hope you have an enormous harddrive then!! lol!!!


----------



## XTreme

Tallulah said:


> Well, I hope you have an enormous harddrive then!! lol!!!


Oh yes.....unlike Steve with his three and a half inch floppy!


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> Oh yes.....unlike Steve with his three and a half inch floppy!


Now be nice XTreme, he's still battling on with an Atari bless him - he's joy stick is fair worn out by now!!


----------



## queby

Tallulah said:


> Queby, in an ideal world, if one is determined to make a move abroad into a foreign culture, one is prepared both linguistically and financially and will integrate fully. That doesn't always happen, and that's why enclaves like this of expats/immigrants happen and serve their purpose. Unfortunately, bureaucracy is to be found whereever one goes, sadly, but it's an acceptance of where you are and you just have to deal with it. I agree with you in that if you are planning on living in a foreign country, one should at least make the attempt to "get by" in that country's own tongue. What is patronising about others who might want to do it too? It's a short life and one should be free and able to make choices with it. Tallulah.


This is my last comment on this subject - it's being take a tad too seriously for me! I just think that people who say they want to move to 'country X' and then say 'they don't want to go where all the expats are' are being hypocritical. Patronising was possibly the wrong word in this context.... Move where you want to, enjoy the change in surroundings/culture but don't get sniffy because others want to do it too!


----------



## Tallulah

queby said:


> This is my last comment on this subject - it's being take a tad too seriously for me! I just think that people who say they want to move to 'country X' and then say 'they don't want to go where all the expats are' are being hypocritical. Patronising was possibly the wrong word in this context.... Move where you want to, enjoy the change in surroundings/culture but don't get sniffy because others want to do it too!


OK Queby - promise not being sniffy about it. And btw, don't live in an expat area - up north here, so had to learn not one, but two languages. I happen to prefer where I am, but totally accept other's requirements to be wherever they want to be for their own (just as valid) reasons. Tallulah. ps - it's nice to have an interesting subject to get one's teeth into - can of worms or not!! That's surely what these forums are all about.


----------



## Chica

Somewhere there is a group hug smiley. Anyone know how to download them


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> Somewhere there is a group hug smiley. Anyone know how to download them



Good idea Chica - I think we could all use one....looks like it's turning into "one of those evenings " so far.


----------



## Chica

Of course, some people don't want to live in an expat community because they are so fed up to the teeth of what's happening back there that they totally want to get away from it all. How many enquiries do we have on this forum saying exactly that! Maybe it's not the people they want to get away from, but the way of life. They don't want to move, as someone said, Little Btitain".

However, I love my local Brit bar where I can have fish and chips once every 6 months and can communicate properly  with like minded people. I also like my spanish and international bars.


----------



## jojo

Hell, have I missed all the fun??? typical, just cos I dissappeared off to our local feria!!!!!

jo xxxx


----------



## Chica

jojo said:


> Hell, have I missed all the fun??? typical, just cos I dissappeared off to our local feria!!!!!
> 
> jo xxxx


Yes you have. All sorted now (I think...LOL) Was it still raining at the ferria? Did they have spanish dancing on. I love to watch them.


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> Hell, have I missed all the fun??? typical, just cos I dissappeared off to our local feria!!!!!
> 
> jo xxxx


I think you may have been having the fun there, jo! You need to in your new capacity as Jojo Modmod update the smilies - Chica suggest "group hug" - ooh, that could be a fun new thread - what smilies should be available on the forum....

Tallulah.xxx


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> Yes you have. All sorted now (I think...LOL) Was it still raining at the ferria? Did they have spanish dancing on. I love to watch them.


No, the rain has passed and no, no spanish dancing, well I didnt see any. Its only a little feria in our little village. Just lotsa noise, food, and kids running about. Typically spanish tho!!!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Chica

Tallulah said:


> I think you may have been having the fun there, jo! You need to in your new capacity as Jojo Modmod update the smilies - Chica suggest "group hug" - ooh, that could be a fun new thread - what smilies should be available on the forum....
> 
> Tallulah.xxx


Brill idea Tallula. we are a bit short on them


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> I think you may have been having the fun there, jo! You need to in your new capacity as Jojo Modmod update the smilies - Chica suggest "group hug" - ooh, that could be a fun new thread - what smilies should be available on the forum....
> 
> Tallulah.xxx


Yes I totally agree Tally, there have been several occasions recently when I could have done with a sick bucket, tears or a headbanger to express myself adequately!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Has steve really only gotta 3 inch floppy??? Steve, you lied to me!!! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> Yes I totally agree Tally, there have been several occasions recently when I could have done with a sick bucket, tears or a headbanger to express myself adequately!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Or "shut it you muppet" or "phwoar" or .....


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Or "shut it you muppet" or "phwoar" or .....


Definately a "phwoar" especially when.... well yes that would be nice!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> Definately a "phwoar" especially when.... well yes that would be nice!!
> 
> Jo xx



or...."s'cuse the fact my post is a little unintelligible today, I've been partaking of the local vino"


----------



## Tallulah

or in Griz's case "p*ssed as a fart - hic"!!!


----------



## Chica

I've found the group hug smiley . Can't work out how to post ot here. Anyone know?


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> I've found the group hug smiley . Can't work out how to post ot here. Anyone know?


If you ask VERY nicely, Xtreme may give you a lesson


----------



## jojo

mickybob said:


> But the Brits are not the only ones that do this. Most nationalities do this, just look at places like Bradford, Luton and Harrow. They have large imigrant populations. I think some of it is that they tend to stick together for mutual suport and that they can comunicate with their own easily compared to with the local people. And as for fish and chips, and sunday roast, it's what they are used to. Also, if you were retiering there and drank Tetleys/Guinness all your life, are you realy going to go into a Spanish bar and ask for a pint of sangria? Most people stick to what they are comfortable with. If the truth be known, all they want is the weather, they aren't bothered with the culture.



I totally agree!! People go to other countries with the plan of having a "better" life. They get there and whether their lif is better or not, they need the support and comfort of the things they´ve lived and grown up with, its almost natural for people to flock to their own, whethewr the want to or not, its human nature! 

Yes there are always exceptions Xtreme!!

The workd is becoming a smaller place with all the transport and modern communications, I predict that within a few more generations, everywhere will be the same, and eventually the mixing pot will be complete

Jo


----------



## Chica

Chica said:


> I've found the group hug smiley . Can't work out how to post ot here. Anyone know?


Hello and goodevening Extreme . 

Tallulah tells me you may be able to help me download a smiley. I am sure this is absolutely true as you are very clever and such a nice person .

Can you........Pleeeeeeeese?


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Don't drink, don't smoke, what do you do?
> Don't drink, don't smoke, what do you do? Adam Ant.


why, he plays with his 3 in floppy of course.!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> why, he plays with his 3 in floppy of course.!!!
> 
> Jo xx


oooh!! "saucy madam" smilie!!!


----------



## XTreme

OK ladies.....you can't add smileys to the board.....only Admins can do that.

But if you see a smilie on another site just right click on it to get the image path, and just paste it into the image icon on your posting screen.

For example....here's the Stravinsky smilie>>>>>>>>>http://www.maximumbikes.com/forums/images/smilies/****4az.gif


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> OK ladies.....you can't add smileys to the board.....only Admins can do that.
> 
> But if you see a smilie on another site just right click on it to get the image path, and just paste it into the image icon on your posting screen.
> 
> For example....here's the Stravinsky smilie>>>>>>>>>http://www.maximumbikes.com/forums/images/smilies/****4az.gif


oh my!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Chica

XTreme said:


> OK ladies.....you can't add smileys to the board.....only Admins can do that.
> 
> But if you see a smilie on another site just right click on it to get the image path, and just paste it into the image icon on your posting screen.
> 
> For example....here's the Stravinsky smilie>>>>>>>>>http://www.maximumbikes.com/forums/images/smilies/****4az.gif


LOL. 

OK. Will have a go.

No. Can't do it. Have copied it to my pictures from another forum but don't have the image path. Can't find it on google. Never mind. Thanks for your help. We grovelled enough then


----------



## XTreme

Chica said:


> LOL.
> 
> OK. Will have a go.
> 
> No. Can't do it. Have copied it to my pictures from another forum but don't have the image path. Can't find it on google. Never mind. Thanks for your help. We grovelled enough then


Just follow this Chica....

Each photo on a webpage has its own Internet address (URL), just as the page you're now reading has one. 

Here's how to get it:

Hover your mouse over a photo and right-click (Mac: command-click). A menu like you see on your right should appear.

Choose _properties_. A dialog box similar to what you see below should appear:










Make sure the dialog box is wide enough to see the entire URL. Then Right Click/Copy the URL.

*Important detail:*

The URL must end in .jpg or .gif. If it doesn't, you may have missed copying the right-most part. Or you have the URL of the _page_ the photo lives on, but not the URL of the photo itself.

Now you need to place the URL in another web page. How that's done depends on the page. In a message forum, there is typically an IMG or graphical button







that appears when you compose a message. Clicking that button displays a pop-up window for your photo's URL.










Paste your URL into the space provided. 

And that's it!


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> oh my!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


What a nice man he is. Well that's it then, we'll just have to come up with a definitive list and petition the Admins. About time they were updated anyway.


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Just follow this Chica....
> 
> Each photo on a webpage has its own Internet address (URL), just as the page you're now reading has one.
> 
> Here's how to get it:
> 
> Hover your mouse over a photo and right-click (Mac: command-click). A menu like you see on your right should appear.
> 
> Choose _properties_. A dialog box similar to what you see below should appear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure the dialog box is wide enough to see the entire URL. Then Right Click/Copy the URL.
> 
> *Important detail:*
> 
> The URL must end in .jpg or .gif. If it doesn't, you may have missed copying the right-most part. Or you have the URL of the _page_ the photo lives on, but not the URL of the photo itself.
> 
> Now you need to place the URL in another web page. How that's done depends on the page. In a message forum, there is typically an IMG or graphical button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that appears when you compose a message. Clicking that button displays a pop-up window for your photo's URL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paste your URL into the space provided.
> 
> And that's it!


Lifes too short! Shall I write to admin and ask if its possibly to have some more????


Jo xxx


----------



## Chica

<a href="http://www.millan.net" title="Free Smiley Courtesy of www.millan.net"><img src="http://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif" border=0 alt="Free Smiley Courtesy of www.millan.net"></a>

I think I have done it!!!!!!! Wow. Lets see if it comes out right.


No, not right. OK. I will try your way Extreme.


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Well, I hope you have an enormous harddrive then!! lol!!!


well I´m going back through the thread and picking up on things!!!! And as for enormous hardrives, well forget steves floppy, I have it on good authority that his is the biggest hardrive in the history of hardrives!!!!!!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> <a href="http://www.millan.net" title="Free Smiley Courtesy of www.millan.net"><img src="http://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif" border=0 alt="Free Smiley Courtesy of www.millan.net"></a>
> 
> I think I have done it!!!!!!! Wow. Lets see if it comes out right.
> 
> 
> No, not right. OK. I will try your way Extreme.


I can hear chuckling coming from XTreme's directionWell, we can't help it being technically challenged!!


----------



## Chica

http://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif

Lets see if it works this time.

No. It just gives me the url address. I'm too computer illiterate to do this. I give in


----------



## Chica

Chica said:


> http://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif
> 
> Lets see if it works this time.
> 
> No. It just gives me the url address. I'm too computer illiterate to do this. I give in


Can you do it Extreme from the info we have here?


----------



## XTreme

Chica said:


> Can you do it Extreme from the info we have here?


You're clicking the LINK button instead of the IMAGE one!

Look......


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> You're clicking the LINK button instead of the IMAGE one!
> 
> Look......


OH LOOK A GROUP HUG!!!!!

Jo


----------



## Chica

XTreme said:


> You're clicking the LINK button instead of the IMAGE one!
> 
> Look......



Hey thank you extreme!!!!!!!

There we go peeps. There is our grouphug. Are we all in for it?


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> You're clicking the LINK button instead of the IMAGE one!
> 
> Look......


Ah look!!! Thats so sweet. Are you feeling the love yet?


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> You're clicking the LINK button instead of the IMAGE one!
> 
> Look......


They´re so cute!! I want to keep them!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

That's a really nice smiley Chica - we definitely need that on the options. Gives us all a nice warm fuzzy feeling inside!! Tallulah.xx


----------



## jojo

Alhaurin de la Torre is having a thunderstorm of biblical proportions BTW!! hee hee thats stopped the noisy damn feria!!!! however, I maybe about to lose my internet connection which usually happens, along with the electricity supply during storms. So If I go suddenly, I´m not in a huff!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

MMMMMM, I think that Chica had a great idea and that it was kind of XTreme to show us how that was done. Some of the other comments......?


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> MMMMMM, I think that Chica had a great idea and that it was kind of XTreme to show us how that was done. Some of the other comments......?


Well I don't think you'd be too displeased if you got a "phwoar" smiley, Stevie!!!


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> MMMMMM, I think that Chica had a great idea and that it was kind of XTreme to show us how that was done. Some of the other comments......?


Oh you´re back, hows the floppy????

Jo xx


----------



## Chica

SteveHall said:


> MMMMMM, I think that Chica had a great idea and that it was kind of XTreme to show us how that was done. Some of the other comments......?


Yes it was kind of Extreme. Thank you. we are surely going to have loads of them posted now.
It would be nice if queby and mickeybob would join us in the group hug. Please


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Well I don't think you'd be too displeased if you got a "phwoar" smiley, Stevie!!!


I´d give you one Steve!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> I´d give you one Steve!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


That deserves an "oo-er matron" smiley!!


And yes Chica, group hugs to all our lovely members, including XTreme and Steve.


----------



## SteveHall

I need group hugz Real Madrid are 3-0 down!


----------



## Chica

SteveHall said:


> I need group hugz Real Madrid are 3-0 down!


If I could do the group hug thing for you,I would


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> I need group hugz Real Madrid are 3-0 down!


The time has come stevie to support a decent team dont you think ?? Barcelona maybe???


Jo xx


----------



## XTreme

SteveHall said:


> I need group hugz


PM Stravinsky....I believe he has knowledge of all this "getting in touch with your feminine side" malarkey!


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> PM Stravinsky....I believe he has knowledge of all this "getting in touch with your feminine side" malarkey!


Come on Xtreme - that hard outer shell of yours belies a softer centre. Have a hug! Girls??!


----------



## Chica

Tallulah said:


> Come on Xtreme - that hard outer shell of yours belies a softer centre. Have a hug! Girls??!


Here's a hug from me


----------



## mickybob

O.K.
What I was tring to say, but may have been miss-understood was, Some people want to live in Spain and asimulate to the Spanish way of life. And, some peop[le want to loive in Spain cos of the 3000000000000000 hrs of sun shine we are told they get, In case any one gets the wrong idea, the 3000000000000000 was a slight over estimation. Can we now put the miss understanding to bed????????????????????/


----------



## mickybob

Here is my definition of a group hug (xxxxxxxxxx). And you are all invited to join in,X.


----------



## mickybob

I'd just like to say that, i am sure that you join me in wishing LIVERPOOL all the best in the leage, and that they will be the SUPREAM CHAMPIONS as they NORMALY are. We will let MU have a look at the trophy, (but not hold it~)


----------



## jojo

mickybob said:


> I'd just like to say that, i am sure that you join me in wishing LIVERPOOL all the best in the leage, and that they will be the SUPREAM CHAMPIONS as they NORMALY are. We will let MU have a look at the trophy, (but not hold it~)


EEK, I think one of our moderators here supports Man U avidly!!! 
Jo xx


----------



## jojo

I think when we have our "little parties" like this of an evening, we really should either start up a new thread or pick ourselves up and go into that very strange "lounge", we could always "sit" in a corner somehwere there and anyone else in there can either join in or ignore us????????

Just a thought

Jo


----------



## SteveHall

Jojo - excellent idea. It's what we should do.

Yes, "one" of our moderators does have a long-standing love affair with Man Utd but Liverpool are (or more accurately were!) a great team and their fans are normally true football-lovers. Now, if we were talking about Arsenal.........


----------



## mickybob

Does that mean I am in danger of being barred off the forum??? I bet I will get barred when we win the league this year.


----------



## SteveHall

No, you are quite safe. Like all true football fans I have always had a soft spot for Liverpool (good win last night) but if it were Arsenal.......


----------



## Chica

mickybob said:


> Here is my definition of a group hug (xxxxxxxxxx). And you are all invited to join in,X.


Thanks mickybob. Nice to have you join the group hug


----------



## Stravinsky

jojo said:


> EEK, I think one of our moderators here supports Man U avidly!!!
> Jo xx


As does your ex moderator


----------



## SteveHall

Yes, Strav. In fact, "some" think that all mods should be Man Utd fans!


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Yes, Strav. In fact, "some" think that all mods should be Man Utd fans!


Sorry guys, footballs an alien subject to me! I kinda half support Barcelona cos I like the colours on their football kit. For the same reason I quite like QPR too!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Chica

Dare I say it!!! I prefer rugby


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> Dare I say it!!! I prefer rugby


So do I Chica!! probably for different reasons tho.... lotsa big hunky "real" men, huddles, scums........
yes, much more fun to watch!

Jo xx


----------



## Chica

jojo said:


> So do I Chica!! probably for different reasons tho.... lotsa big hunky "real" men, huddles, scums........
> yes, much more fun to watch!
> 
> Jo xx


Yeh. Football's for the boys, rugby for the men


----------



## Chica

The men, sorry, boys, have gone very quiet JoJo. Is it something we said


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> The men, sorry, boys, have gone very quiet JoJo. Is it something we said




They´ve scuttled away to think about that one!!! I used to play rugby for a girls team at school, I was the "left hooker"... so I at least understand the rules!!

Of course then there F1 which is on as we speak! My son´s seriously into that and his father has just arrived back in spain for a couple of days so they´re both "glued"!! 

jo


----------



## Chica

Me too! C'mon Button......you can do it again


----------



## Chica

jojo said:


> They´ve scuttled away to think about that one!!! I used to play rugby for a girls team at school, I was the "left hooker"... so I at least understand the rules!!
> 
> Of course then there F1 which is on as we speak! My son´s seriously into that and his father has just arrived back in spain for a couple of days so they´re both "glued"!!
> 
> jo


You are the first woman I know that has played rugby 

You are one of a few.


----------



## XTreme

Chica said:


> You are the first woman I know that has played rugby
> 
> You are one of a few.


Jo's quite partial to a good _up and under_ I heard!


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> You are the first woman I know that has played rugby
> 
> You are one of a few.


I wasn't the only one that I knew, there was the rest of my team!!! we were all young ladies, as were the teams we played against, altho there were alot of mixed teams around!!

It kept me off the streets during my teenage years!!! I was always a bit of a tomboy and altho I did the "netball" thing too, I much preferred Rugby

Jo xx


----------



## Chica

XTreme said:


> Jo's quite partial to a good _up and under_ I heard!


Hehehehh. she must like it rough too


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Jo's quite partial to a good _up and under_ I heard!



Sadly its all "down and over" now Xtreme !!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

To be a pedant - rugby league is for MEN. union is for the nancy boys. It will therefore come as no surprise to you if I tell you that I played league and was actually a grade 2 ref. 

Must say I quite enjoyed the Harlequins - London Irish game of tick and pass last night! I heard there was a good one on one tackle although I never saw it. Guess the guys are still in the bath looking for the elusive bar of soap. 

"Rugby League - The Man's Game"!


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> To be a pedant - rugby league is for MEN. union is for the nancy boys. It will therefore come as no surprise to you if I tell you that I played league and was actually a grade 2 ref.


Of course Steve, I´d have expected nothing else 

Jo xxxx


----------



## anles

In fact we would all have been surprised if you hadn't ... such extreme provocation, had it gone unremarked would have had the whole forum worrying about a relapse.
Jojo... shall we start a new thread comparing our experiences of childbirth?


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> So do I Chica!! probably for different reasons tho.... lotsa big hunky "real" men, huddles, scums........
> yes, much more fun to watch!
> 
> Jo xx


Huddles and SCUMS? Are you talking about their mucky bathwater afterwards?!?!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Huddles and SCUMS? Are you talking about their mucky bathwater afterwards?!?!
> 
> Tallulah.xx



oooohhhhhh yes!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> oooohhhhhh yes!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, I'll just grab my bottle of Jif and a squeegie.... Mind you - they may have rather fit hunky bods, but the faces are a bit bashed about. 

Tallulah.xxx


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Well, I'll just grab my bottle of Jif and a squeegie.... Mind you - they may have rather fit hunky bods, but the faces are a bit bashed about.
> 
> Tallulah.xxx


no prob, i´ll get em paper bags!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

anles said:


> Jojo... shall we start a new thread comparing our experiences of childbirth?



now thats a topic and a half!!!!!!

Having finally realised what caused it, thats an experience that I WONT be having again!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> now thats a topic and a half!!!!!!
> 
> Having finally realised what caused it, thats an experience that I WONT be having again!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Crikey, how to alienate the male members of the forum


----------



## anles

> Having finally realised what caused it, thats an experience that I WONT be having again!!!!


Jojo, hon, honestly giving up sex is an extreme measure! Nowadays there are loads of reliable contraceptives.


----------



## jojo

anles said:


> Jojo, hon, honestly giving up sex is an extreme measure! Nowadays there are loads of reliable contraceptives.


Thats assuming its a reluctant choice anles!!!!!!!! 

Jo 
xxxx


----------



## SteveHall

anles said:


> Jojo, hon, honestly giving up sex is an extreme measure! Nowadays there are loads of reliable contraceptives.


Close your eyes and think of teenagers. Nobody would ever have sex again if they visualised the sheer horror of those years. 

Remember grandchildren are the reward for those 6 years of parenthood!!


----------



## SteveHall

Quote:
Originally Posted by anles 
Jojo, hon, honestly giving up sex is an extreme measure! Nowadays there are loads of reliable contraceptives. 

Thats assuming its a reluctant choice anles!!!!!!!! 

Well, Jojo. As that effeminate guy in "Are you being served?" would say. "I'm free" 
It's been so long, too long but I guess I would remember!


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Close your eyes and think of teenagers. Nobody would ever have sex again if they visualised the sheer horror of those years.


I rest my case!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by anles
> Jojo, hon, honestly giving up sex is an extreme measure! Nowadays there are loads of reliable contraceptives.
> 
> Thats assuming its a reluctant choice anles!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, Jojo. As that effeminate guy in "Are you being served?" would say. "I'm free"
> It's been so long, too long but I guess I would remember!



Thats very "sweet" of you Steve, but hey, theres some paint dryng that needs watching !!!!! 

Jo xxxxxxx


----------



## SteveHall

Thanks Jojo. So, back to Ana and Natasha then? 

That put-down is on a level with , "Sorry, Steve, lovely to see you but I have to go and baby-sit the grandchildren" ...... immortal words uttered by a recent object of my lust a few months ago.


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Thanks Jojo. So, back to Ana and Natasha then?
> 
> That put-down is on a level with , "Sorry, Steve, lovely to see you but I have to go and baby-sit the grandchildren" ...... immortal words uttered by a recent object of my lust a few months ago.


Oh Steve that wasnt a "put down", I think that your kind offer was very chivalrous and much appreciated! However... that paint is drying and I gotta watch it !!!

Jo xxx


----------



## anles

Admittedly teenage sex is not brilliant, but the reward, I would have thought, is that like all learning, the more you practise the better you get . 
What i really would like to know is how you got away with ONLY six years of parenting!! I have been gathering signatures (as you will know, it's national hobby when we want to change things here) to get a government plan approved whereby the government takes charge of our children at the age of 3 (the minute they start school, it's downhill all the way) and return them to us when they are functioning, useful members of society, with little satisfaction so far! 
I don't thinks it's healthy to close your eyes and think of teenagers at such a time, unless of course you are still a teenager. 
Close yor eyes and think of Denzel or Will, maybe.....
ooooooops sorry had got carried away there...
Anles xx


----------



## SteveHall

Anles, I meant thinking of the sheer horror of parenting teenagers would be a classic opposite of an aphrodisiac. To think that your intended actions could lead to spotty teenage son or a neurotic teenage daughter would surely be the most effective form of birth control ever.


----------



## anles

Steve, I think you and Jojo (not necessarily together in spite of her stating she wanted to give you one in a previous post) are sadly misinformed or you have been subject to a cruel Catholic upbringing!!
It's not true that you go blind or that it drops off if you play with it, and it is true that you can have fun without begetting unwanted children... I promise it's true. I have the proof!
Mind you, I also think I am somewhat prejudiced about teenagers, I think in general, they get poor press and have to put up with a lot of tough stuff from their parents. Having been teaching the past 20 odd years all ages from pre-school to my the pensioners of my latest groups I can honestly say teenagers have been the most fun and the most rewarding. 
True you go through one bad year with your own, but one out of 18 isn't bad ..she says optimistically half way through the last bad year of the last teenager... and even then, it has its moments... like the look on my daughter's face when we travelled 2 and a half hours to a concert, found out when we got there we were five hours early and then as we hanging about the square we saw her idol strolling across the square and after I had shaken her back to life she got to ask him to let me take his photo with her... it was just like a master card advert!! 
Anyway... I have only three years and three months to go, then I'm leaving home. 
Anles xx


----------



## jojo

I have five children and quite honestly teenagers are horrendous, but you have to understand that its part of the natural growing up process, they´re like baby birds flapping their wings and preparing to leave the nest. They´re trying to be "grown up" and it doesnt always work right!

When they´re small, we rejoice when they take their first steps, first words etc.... and we encourage it. Somehow we lose that enocouragement when they hit their teenage years and their first steps and first words are replaced by their first alcohlic bender and their first answering back with expletives!!!! But in my opinion it really is the same thing although meeds tough guidance!

Of course there are alot of teenagers that go off the rails, but I´ll probably get shot down in flames here, but in my opinion its the parents fault. You reap what you sow! Bring your kids up badly and they´ll turn out badly!!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme

anles said:


> It's not true that you go blind or that it drops off if you play with it,


So what's your theory on Stravinsky's baggy trousers and white stick then?


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> I have five children and quite honestly teenagers are horrendous, but you have to understand that its part of the natural growing up process, they´re like baby birds flapping their wings and preparing to leave the nest. They´re trying to be "grown up" and it doesnt always work right!
> 
> When they´re small, we rejoice when they take their first steps, first words etc.... and we encourage it. Somehow we lose that enocouragement when they hit their teenage years and their first steps and first words are replaced by their first alcohlic bender and their first answering back with expletives!!!! But in my opinion it really is the same thing!
> 
> Of course there are alot of teenagers that go off the rails, but I´ll probably get shot down in flan¡mes here, but in my opinion its the parents fault. You reap what you sow! Bring your kids up badly and they´ll turn out badly!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


I think we have a tendency as parents to forget that at some stage we were exactly in the same position as teenagers are now. We don't want them to make the same mistakes, as they are OUR children - yet we like to look back on our teenage years and not regret a single moment - it was all part of life's rich tapestry and the thrill of growing up and experiencing new things. And I don't think we did too badly, do you?!? Now where is XTreme to post me up a link to "Teenage Kicks" - lets all remember our past fondly! XTreme are you there hon?

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Caz.I

Tallulah said:


> I think we have a tendency as parents to forget that at some stage we were exactly in the same position as teenagers are now. We don't want them to make the same mistakes, as they are OUR children - yet we like to look back on our teenage years and not regret a single moment - it was all part of life's rich tapestry and the thrill of growing up and experiencing new things. And I don't think we did too badly, do you?!? Now where is XTreme to post me up a link to "Teenage Kicks" - lets all remember our past fondly! XTreme are you there hon?
> 
> Tallulah.xx


First Adam Ant, now "Teenage Kicks" - happy memories! And thanks to living in an expat area, which I am thinking of moving out of , I already heard "Teenage Kicks" today on a certain English radio station. Though it was played by a grumpy DJ who slagged off the aforesaid song and John Peel! The fool!


----------



## Tallulah

Caz.I said:


> First Adam Ant, now "Teenage Kicks" - happy memories! And thanks to living in an expat area, which I am thinking of moving out of , I already heard "Teenage Kicks" today on a certain English radio station. Though it was played by a grumpy DJ who slagged off the aforesaid song and John Peel! The fool!


Tut tut....no respect these days.


----------



## XTreme

Tallulah said:


> I think we have a tendency as parents to forget that at some stage we were exactly in the same position as teenagers are now. We don't want them to make the same mistakes, as they are OUR children - yet we like to look back on our teenage years and not regret a single moment - it was all part of life's rich tapestry and the thrill of growing up and experiencing new things. And I don't think we did too badly, do you?!? Now where is XTreme to post me up a link to "Teenage Kicks" - lets all remember our past fondly! XTreme are you there hon?
> 
> Tallulah.xx


----------



## jojo

Caz.I said:


> First Adam Ant, now "Teenage Kicks" - happy memories! And thanks to living in an expat area, which I am thinking of moving out of , I already heard "Teenage Kicks" today on a certain English radio station. Though it was played by a grumpy DJ who slagged off the aforesaid song and John Peel! The fool!


OMG, I was listening to the exact same radio station this morning while driving to the airport! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> YouTube - Undertones - Teenage Kicks (Real Promo Video)


You're really spoiling me today XTreme - my cup overfloweth...I'm just waiting for the turn noweek: Thank you!!!


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> OMG, I was listening to the exact same radio station this morning while driving to the airport!
> 
> Jo xxx


Cue spooky music!


----------



## Tallulah

Caz.I said:


> Cue spooky music!


Unless XTreme waves his cyber magic, here you are : 
doo do dooo do, doo do doo do, doo do dooo do....!!!


----------



## Caz.I

Tallulah said:


> Unless XTreme waves his cyber magic, here you are :
> doo do dooo do, doo do doo do, doo do dooo do....!!!


Oh well done! That just sounded exactly like the original!


----------



## Tallulah

Caz.I said:


> Oh well done! That just sounded exactly like the original!


hee hee hee!!!

this next one is somewhat suiting my mood at the moment - enjoy!!


----------

